# Canon 60D for video



## jesseswll (Jun 24, 2013)

When recording video with the 60D, will the audio be in separate files and you have to sync them with the video clips when editing, or does the audio and video merge together when recording?


----------



## MarshallG (Jun 24, 2013)

In mpeg, the audio is combined with the file, although it is very easy for software to strip out. 

When you record audio separately, in order to use better recording equipment or whatever, it's common to use a clapper board, because in a video editor, you can sync the audio pulse of the CLAP! with the video frame of the clap. That's why they use those things.


----------



## jesseswll (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the reply.


----------

